# lakengren fishing



## guitar (Jul 15, 2005)

I recently just moved to lakengren in eaton ohio. Anyone have some good fishing tips for me? The kids are dying to get out on the lake and catch something. I have a little 10 foot bass prowler. Thanks for any info.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Lakengren Fishing Prospects for 2005:

Overview: 
The fishing prospects for 2005 are excellent. The lake is stocked and maintained by the Lakengren community, and there are natural producing populations of bass, walleye, catfish, carp and bluegill.

Species:
The species in the lake include channel catfish, flathead catfish, bullhead catfish, common carp, crappie (black and white), perch, bluegill, walleye, largemouth bass and a small population of smallmouth bass. 

Bag Limits:
-There are no bag limits on the carp or bullhead (who would eat them anyways) 
-Channel Catfish: 5 per day
-Flathead Catfish: 5 per day
-Walleye: 4 per day, 17 inch minimum 
-Bass: 4 per day, 14 inch minimum
-No limits on the crappie, bluegill or perch

Lakengren Bass Club:
Lakengren has a bass club which meets the first Saturday of the month at the lodge from January thru March. The club is open to all property owners. From April thru November, club tournaments are held on the main lake on the first Saturday of the month. There are eight club tournaments a year. They are on a point system with an annual club champion award given. A mid-summer family picnic is held and a Christmas dinner in December. The club helps the Marine & Lake Management Committee with three open fishing tournaments, supplies prizes for the kids tournament sponsored by that committee, and also participates in the Preble County Adopt A Road Program. It also contributes and lends support to other community projects. The club is about bass fishing, fellowship and keeping the lakes in top shape. For information call Bruce at 472-2020 or Ron at 456-4128. 

Suggested Patterns:
Lakengren is a fairly decent sized lake and you will get depth readings up to 60' around the marina/dam area. It has a very long rip rap bank along the dam, great for channel cats and crappies. The channel cats can be taken by tightlining a nightcrawler, chicken liver or other traditional catfish baits along the rip rap. The crappies can be taken by floating minnows under a slip bobber, or by casting small spinnerbaits, tubes, and jigs. The lake has a TON of coves and backwater areas, such as the area by the boat docks on your property. These back areas are known for holding huge largemouth, with 5 pounders fairly common. Any standard bass fishing method should work just fine (jigs, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits in the evenings, tubes, and texas rigged plastic worms). The walleye fishing has come a long ways since stocking began many years back. There were two 7 pounders reported to be caught in the lake last year. The best method for taking the walleye is trolling Eerie Deeries, or casting suspending jerkbaits such as Rapala Huskey


----------

